# How bad is your driver's licence photo?



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i recently got my full licence and my photo makes me look like the ugliest person on earth! taking photos in general freaks me out, let alone having my driver's photo taken. i looked absolutely horrible!! my eyes are small and add to it i haven't been able to sleep lately and have massive eye bags and in the photo my eyes are squinty and it literally looked like the skin under my eyes are burning off. that's how bad are my eye bags.

this is extremely trivial but i had to express it out.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't worry, mine looks like a mug shot. Seriously. I look really angry in it lol.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i don't know what lighting they have but in other lighting i don't look that bad but in every driver's licence photo i look like a zombie.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Ugh I look horrible. I don't know anyone who has a good DL picture.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My pic for my learners license was taken when I was trying to hold back a sneeze. Considering the circumstances, I managed quite well and just look like I had been crying previously. If the picture was a smiley, it'd be this :-[
I was also wearing a particularly unattractive white hoodie at the time, so I did a good job of it.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have a driver's license, but you should see my passport photo. uke


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

It looks like I have elephant ears and I have a horrible shaved hair cut. It's pretty bad, but it was taken when i was 16.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i look awful! my old pic actually wasn't that bad. ive thought about 'accidently' losing my license just so i can get a new one.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

It looks a lot better than my college student ID pic. I keep that pic just to show people it's epic fail.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I wear ugly glasses and the photo is very fuzzy. :/ Plus I look 12.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

It's so bad that it doesn't exist. Am I funny yet?


----------



## HighHeels (May 27, 2012)

Absolutely 'kin awful! And it's in black and white, emphasising it's awfulness.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It sucks.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I look like a serial killer and as if I'm a dude. Seriously I cannot imagine a worse shot than what my license picture looks like right now.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, pretty bad. My face looks huge. I actually liked my permit photo though, and I usually hate pics of myself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It makes me look like a serial killer.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I look pissed off, and the signature on my license looks even worse.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

On a scale of 1-10, I'd say about a 1.5. It's pretty bad. lol


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Its terrible, actually anything with my face on it looks terrible. Same with my university ID card and passport.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Not that bad, in my opinion (maybe other people would think differently), but it is from when I was 15 (I am 27). I did have a really awful university ID card photo, though.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Toppington said:


> It's so bad that it doesn't exist. Am I funny yet?


Yes. :mushy


----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

I HATED my first picture. (I was barley smiling,had my head down,and my hair pulled back. I looked like a 12 year old. ): ) Went back about a month later and got it redone. $20, but it was worth it.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I look like Demetri Martin in mine.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd say that it is one of the better pictures of me.
I'm a 1/100 good picture receiver


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

pretty bad. I like my ID photo, but the DL photo, I was sick, no makeup, and the lighting at the DMV is the crappiest (I have light hair, and in the photo, my hair looks black). Not a good combo.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I just got a new license, and I look terrible in both the new and the old one!
They make me look like I weigh a lot more than I really do


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Yes. :mushy


:heart


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

this bugs me but since my family and i are moving houses and i would have to change my address details on my licence anyway that once we do i'll get a new card. i'll just have to put up with it in the mean time which is not a big deal because it's not like i have to show my licence often.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Horrible. I look overweight for some reason. :con


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine's pretty ugly, but I guess it could be worse... My passport photo is the ugliest piece of **** I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It's pretty dire. Not as bad as my college ID though.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I look about 14 years old and I have really dark eyes; I lost sleep the night before worrying about my driving test. Other than that, it's ok.:b


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Pretty damn good, actually. My passport photo, however, seems to be coloured orange and makes me look like I either have slathered myself in fake tan or have jaundice. I also had my school uniform on and it was terribly uncool to fold the collar down, so overall with my orangeness and popped collar and required straight face I look like an angry 16-year-old female guido.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Pretty bad. I look like a zombie because I was so tired.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I look pissed off, and the signature on my license looks even worse.


Yeah, my signature looks awful. I couldn't sign my full name on the electronic screen the first time so I had to write so small for attempt no. two; it's practically illegible.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's not bad, though I wanted to take a picture twice while getting my license renewed. I have a friend who, no kidding, looks high or stoned in every picture ID she takes. It's quite funny.


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine is really ugly. It doesn't even look like me. One time when I had to show my ID to buy something the cashier didn't believe that it was me lol. My school ID is even worse though because it looks like me except my face is orange.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I don't have any makeup on and my hair was not done. I looked like I just rolled out of bed.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine's actually not that bad, but my passport and school id photos are pretty gross.


----------



## TwistedSami (Jul 10, 2014)

I was looking sideways. Ugh. Is that even legal?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It's bad.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I look pissed off, and the *signature on my license looks even worse.*


I've got you beat as far as the signature goes. uke


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Awful. Just awful. It was taken back in 2007 and I was 70 lbs heavier than I am now. I have to have it retaken. Nobody believes it's me.


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

I don' it like it. My left eye is more closed, makes my eyes look uneven


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bad hair day. Wasn't expecting to have to retake the photo then. Was just a renewal and I took it in person because I was running late on renewing it by mail.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The one I have now isn't too bad. I've had worse in the past.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine is so horrible. It looks like I weigh twice as much as I do, I look like I'm on drugs, my hair is horrible, and I look like a butch dude.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been told I look like I'm getting my mug shot and sadly I agree with them haha.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Horrible! I have two black eyes that I gave myself after a psychotic break involving me being comited, and tossing my wallet into the river before that.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't have a driver's licence, but I look so weird on my ID. I don't look like myself. I look like Demi Moore with bad hair.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

On a scale of 1 to 1,000? About an infinity.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I look like a little Chinese man in my license photo. Not sure how I managed that. :lol


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've always thought that I look like Mohammed Atta in mine


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

They literally put lettering over my face in the last photo, but now it's the best pic I have.


----------



## Bingoboy (Oct 8, 2015)

My photo came out so bad, I could not believe it when they handed it to me at the DMV. I'm extremely vain, so I even had a bad dream about it that first night. Now I think it's kind of funny that my picture is so bad, lol, I will probably look at it in 20 years and think how cute I used to be.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

-10 outta 10


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't have a driving license, but i have an ID card. My picture is actually surprisingly okay. Sure, i'm not looking into the lense since i wasn't wearing my contacts and had no idea where to look. And it wasn't the best choice to wear a black hoodie with a giant collar. And i look like i have brown eyes even though i have very light eyes. But other than that, it could've been worse. I'm so pale that i'm pretty much blending into the background since the photo is black and white.

My signature however is a complete disaster. I was only 15 and didn't have a grown up cool signature yet. And the pen i used wasn't the best, so it basically just looks like i tried to write my name normally with a sh*tty pen. Thank goodness i have to get a new ID in 2 years.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I only have a provisional license, it was taken when I was 16, which obviously means I look much younger than my current age.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

been told a licence is out of date by police (for ID - not meaning it's not valid)
I'm sure everything is OK until something goes wrong with driving. Have lost it more than once. More worried that next year the passport (password) will expire. So what's wrong? I don't expect ever going to another nation again. That needs money.

& friends. Worried about need to keep updating ID. Maybe need to keep travelling to upkeep a passport? The way the world is: negative

I say often to others like kids: 'nothing wrong. don't worry' they like it.

I know that not having a job today means I won't be allowed one. That's not my choice. License & password. Thanks a lot for a thread & post that gets me going.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I look fatter than I am now and my hair is messy. And a lot shorter.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i look like **** in any photos that aren't selfies


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I look like I've s*** myself in my passport/drivers licence photo.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

My hair looks wild as if I was out in the wind, but I'm smiling in the photo. The lady who took my picture said "smile!" and I did. Apparently they allow smiling photos on licenses.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I haven't seen my DL picture yet. They've taken the picture, but since I haven't passed the test, I haven't seen it yet, lol.

My school ID is god awful... the guy told me to go to my "happy place". I ended up looking like a serial killer on that picture.

My passport isn't bad.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm mine is actually ok-ish taken in color but the thing ended up in black and white on the card 

it was taken about 3 years ago etc


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

my license picture is from when i was 16. i looked like a fat, ethnic, peter griffin with glasses

i look nothing like that now so it's always a surprise to people when they see my license


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty bad like all my photos.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

nick nolte's mugshot bad


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

It's like I went out of my way to look bad.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Helixa said:


> It's like I went out of my way to look bad.


:lol i didn't even have to try. i'm just a natural pro at looking bad.


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

bad baby said:


> :lol i didn't even have to try. i'm just a natural pro at looking bad.


Pfft! Honey, you're hotter than chili on a taco on cheap Tuesdays.
I've never creeped in the photos part of here before. Sworn promise.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Helixa said:


> Pfft! Honey, you're hotter than chili on a taco on cheap Tuesdays.
> I've never creeped in the photos part of here before. Sworn promise.


omg i forgot that you can see what i look like... gotta make a good impression (>_<) uhhhhh uhhh is my duckface prominent enough? does my breath smell ok? better fix that.


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

bad baby said:


> omg i forgot that you can see what i look like... gotta make a good impression (>_<) uhhhhh uhhh is my duckface prominent enough? does my breath smell ok? better fix that.


That pop art tho. Hnnnggg


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's pretty bad, but despite that I've never gotten it changed and have had the same pic for 11 yrs.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Someone dragged this up from the depths. This thread is probably as old as the last time I looked at my license picture so I don't know if it's bad. Probably. It got bent a year ago so it's been sitting on the bookcase by the door. I should replace that when I get my truck fixed.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I look stoned, pretty sure I blinked and they didn't bother to tell me when the photo was being taken.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bad. I procrastinated on renewing by mail. I then chose to go in person, not expecting that a photo would be taken. My hair was a mess


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Super bad. I look like i have a bowl cut because i didnt take my hair out of a ponytail and bangs were short. I think i smiled way to big too lol


----------



## woodennickel (Dec 14, 2014)

lol, I think ID photos are always the worst possible photo. Must be the DMV atmosphere. Haven't met anyone who was happy with their photo


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

So bad it doesn't even exist. I'm too disabled to drive.


----------



## HALover9000 (Jun 12, 2015)

I always seem to get my photo taken for ID cards at a time when my hair has grown too big. Then I have to live with my hair looking stupid in my photo, even though I got a haircut shortly after the photo was taken.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

oh absolutely hideous!! i seriously could not look any uglier. i feel like when i show my id, theyre gonna be like "ma'am this is a creature, im sorry i cannot accept this id"


----------

